# Looking for an old supplier, any help?



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

Years ago (sometime between 2000 and 2005) I used to buy a lemon fragrance oil.  It smelled a LOT like lemon drop candy, was very strong, and came packaged in brown/amber glass bottles.

I haven't made soap in about 6-8 years now, and before I quit I made my dad a hundred pounds or so of "his" soap to tide him over.  (I intended to be back to it by now, but life has gotten in the way.)  Anyway, he's running out now, and my stepmom is learning to make soap for him, but I can't remember where I got that fragrance at, and it was his favorite.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

It was a straight lemon, not lemongrass or lemon verbena or anything like that.  I want to say the supplier was in the western US but I can't remember for sure.  It was a "big" company, not someone selling fragrances from their home.


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you have any more to go on?  There's 1,000's of fo suppliers that use amber bottles.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you know the name of the fragrance? Is it sweet meyer lemon? Western US supplier might be bramble berry. They have it and wholesale supplies plus does too.


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

The scent was just called "lemon."  Crafter's Choice is kind of ringing a bell, but I did not buy it through WSP back then.  (I just got off the phone with them, and we were able to locate my old account.)

I really don't remember anything else that would help place it, I *almost* want to say the supplier was in Utah, but that may not be correct.  I bought from sooooo many places back then.

Anyway, that's all I can remember :-(  Thank you guys.


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmmm...Utah.  Was it MMS The Sage https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FragranceOils.html  They have quite a few lemons & were around in the early 2,000's.

I'm trying to remember if Tony's was in Utah.  

Wait, was it Oregon Trails  Lemon Peel?  It's a real, true lemon.  http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/productDetail.php?id=415


----------



## squigglz (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/item/rf-87

?


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think it's Natures Garden since they use plastic bottles & I think in 2000 they were only candle supplies.


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

Whoever it was, back then for sure, they weren't a "soap supply."  Almost want to say they were some kind of lab/chemical company, and maybe they were a place people/companies got "base" FO from to make other scents?  Possibly they were a commercial candle supply type place?  Ugh, I hate getting old!

Wasn't MMS or BB, or Tony's but I remember all of them.  I originally got the scent in a tiny bottle, like maybe 1oz, through a trade or purchase from another soaper, and my dad fell in love with it, so I started ordering it from the company.  Kinda want to say they didn't even have a retail website and I had to call them to order it.  I remember they were quite a bit more expensive than other suppliers were then.  (Vaguely want to say a pound of FO from them was almost double what a pound of FO cost from some of the others.)

I ordered a bottle of the Lemon, Lemon, Lemon from WSP to be sent to my dad, maybe that will be it?  (Crafter's Choice keeps tickling my mind, but I am not at all sure that is it.)


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm.. that reminds me of Lebermuth.


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

Wasn't Lebermuth, but that is the closest so far.  If I remember correctly, this place was very much like Lebermuth back then!


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been all through the list at:  http://www.fragranceoilsuppliers.com/ssa.html and nothing on there catches my attention.

Thinking either this place changed names, or has gone out of business.  The only one I keep coming back to is Crafter's Choice at WSP...it sounds SO familiar, rings some bell in the back of my brain, but when I called WSP, I did not ever order FO from them.  The girl said she thinks they acquired CC after 2004, so, I don't know if maybe that was it, and it was bought out?  Gosh this is going to drive me nuts!


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

Dang it, now I'm going to be thinking about this for days LOL
Now I'm trying to think of ones like that.  There's Cybilla (not around anymore, but Brambleberry carries some of their fo's), FPI, Old Mill (not around anymore).  There was also Soap Crafters, which is now Elements.

Hmmm...from what I've seen Debbie from WSP write, they created Crafters Choice.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 8, 2013)

Was it Wellington Fragrences or maybe Rainbow Meadows? Save on scents?


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

SoapCrafters maybe?  http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Lemon-Zest-Fragrance-pr-1748.html  this kinda sounds like it, it was a super strong, very lemony scent.  Maybe I'll order a bottle of this for him to smell, too.  I read the "About Our Company" page on Elements, and it doesn't sound like the company I remember, but maybe?  I remember Cybilla, wasn't them, don't remember an FPI or Old Mill.  I know the last time I would have ordered this particular FO was in late 2003 or early 2004, which fits with Elements, but I want to say this company had been around longer than 2002.

I used to get my lip balm tubes, my M&P base (used to make the soap in a bag with the fish in it that looked like a goldfish in a bag), and some other packaging from WSP, but the only ingredients I ever ordered from them were phenonip and caster oil.


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Was it Wellington Fragrences or maybe Rainbow Meadows? Save on scents?



Wasn't Wellington or Rainbow Meadows, but the Save on Scents description/reviews definitely fit the scent I remember.

http://www.saveonscents.com/product_reviews.php/products_id/522

ETA:  I also know it wasn't Aztec, because I used them for a ton of FOs and some candle supplies, but their lemon just didn't compare to the one I'm trying to figure out.  (And their FOs were in white plastic bottles)


----------



## green soap (Feb 8, 2013)

And you are sure it was lemon FO rather than lemon essential oil?  the EO smells pretty wonderful...


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, it was an FO.  I wasn't usually willing to pay EO prices, unless it was for special orders.  I do remember it was the most expensive FO I would purchase.  

I was going to market some soap through my dad, so I took a bunch of scents to him to smell.  That one I had recently gotten in a bulk purchase from another soapmaker, and 3we all thought it smelled fabulous.  Since it ended up being my dad's favorite, I was willing to pay the more expensive price for it.

(Funny how I can remember exactly how I came to use it, and how I got the sample, and I can't remember which darn company it was :banghead


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 8, 2013)

Trilogy? they were a big supplier now only do wholesale :0( loved the white musk from then cannot think of what they were called prior to becoming trilogy sorry


----------

